# Seiko Red Monster



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Wondered what you guys think of the new Red Monster. I like it - bit pricey ($600?). The few on eBay have all gone.

Cheers.

Gary


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

like it a lot....there was a thread on here somewhere about it.......i think that the general opinion was that most liked it


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

The money paid for "limited edition" watches with plain-old 7S26 movements is CRACKERS. Even more so when you can get a 6R15 diver that is better in every regard - movement, case, bracelet - for less.

But then I've never seen the appeal of the Monster line.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

Seamaster73 said:


> The money paid for "limited edition" watches with plain-old 7S26 movements is CRACKERS. Even more so when you can get a 6R15 diver that is better in every regard - movement, case, bracelet - for less.
> 
> But then I've never seen the appeal of the Monster line.


It would be cheaper modding a black or orange one mate


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

hi gary......have a look here mate


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

a lesson from seiko in how to make an ugly watch even worse and sell it for more money! (imho of course)


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

so...theres the......

black monster

orange monster

blue monster

yellow monster

red monster

think you might be right there pg!


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

The black's neat.

The orange's ok if you've the balls to wear it.

The rest - wouldn't give 'em the time of day


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

andythebrave said:


> The black's neat.
> 
> The orange's ok if you've the balls to wear it.
> 
> The rest - wouldn't give 'em the time of day


The red - will probably go up in value

The yellow - is worth a fortune

The blue - climbing in value now also.

The orange - depreciates same as a normal watch

The black - depreciates same as a normal watch.

I've had the orange & black and found them uncomfortable to wear & sold them. Now got the blue and only keeping it as its a guaranteed sale when it is listed prob. for more than I paid for it. Sadly think the 3 LE colours are regarded more as a commodity than a watch. 

Alasdair


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

andythebrave said:


> The black's neat.
> 
> The orange's ok if you've the balls to wear it.
> 
> The rest - wouldn't give 'em the time of day


well i have an orange.....so must have big


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> hi gary......have a look here mate


Cheers mate!


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Black is the only wayyyy....

Watches with brightly coloured faces are all ugly in my opinion. Black Monster is NOT an ugly watch. If you cannot see it's beauty, then you must be sleeping with a toothless labotomised hag, with breasts that hang down to her knees, with hair, seething with copulating insects and maggots.

So much for politely expressed opinions, eh?

Regards,

Doctor Varney


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

Doctor Varney said:


> Black is the only wayyyy....
> 
> Watches with brightly coloured faces are all ugly in my opinion. Black Monster is NOT an ugly watch. If you cannot see it's beauty, then you must be sleeping with a toothless labotomised hag, with breasts that hang down to her knees, with hair, seething with copulating insects and maggots.
> 
> ...


I had one ,broke my monster







cant remember how ,i need another


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> a lesson from seiko in how to make an ugly watch even worse and sell it for more money! (imho of course)


I`m in total agreement with you there Paul, though again, of course IMHO


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> andythebrave said:
> 
> 
> > The black's neat.
> ...


Naa, your obviously just colour blind







:lol:


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Doctor Varney said:


> Black is the only wayyyy....
> 
> Watches with brightly coloured faces are all ugly in my opinion. Black Monster is NOT an ugly watch. If you cannot see it's beauty, then you must be sleeping with a toothless labotomised hag, with breasts that hang down to her knees, with hair, seething with copulating insects and maggots.
> 
> ...


I'm with you on that one Doctor Varney. With the exception of blue, brightly coloured dials look crass and ostentatious.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Doctor Varney said:


> If you cannot see it's beauty, then you must be sleeping with a toothless labotomised hag, with breasts that hang down to her knees, with hair, seething with copulating insects and maggots.


I'll tell the wife of your kind words 









Mind you give it a few years and you won't be far from the mark esp regards the tits


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------

